# Nother cheese thread. lol



## rbnice1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Got my 6 pounds of cheese from Humbird yesterday.  Decided to try some string cheese as well.  Flavor is good but the string cheese got hard.  Wont do them again.  1.5 hours of smoke on the string cheese.  4 hours on the Cheddar.   Its 4 years aged sharp cheddar. 

Next time I will only do 3 hours I think.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks pretty tasty... I usually only do 3 hours on my cheese and it seems to be plenty. Mine always turns out delicious. What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks good that cheddar took on some nice color!


----------



## JCAP (Oct 17, 2019)

Good stuff that smoked cheese. What wood did you go with?


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks good to me,waiting for the temp to stay down and wind to stop blowing to do mine
Richie


----------



## rbnice1 (Oct 17, 2019)

I used just hickory.  I have found in the mes with the amazn tray the fruit woods give cheese to much sweetness for me.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 17, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 17, 2019)

looks tasty , nice color


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

I don't think I've ever seen cheese turn red before. That's interesting. I've done string twice and I agree with you - I didn't care for it and won't do it again. I normally go two to three hours with dust when smoking cheese. I can basically eat it that day or the next. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (Oct 17, 2019)

Looks good, I have about 10lbs in the fridge just waiting to go.



gmc2003 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen cheese turn red before. That's interesting. I've done string twice and I agree with you - I didn't care for it and won't do it again. I normally go two to three hours with dust when smoking cheese. I can basically eat it that day or the next.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



I think the cheese is waxed.

If it is waxed, how’d that go? Seems cheaper than vac seal bags?


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 17, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks good, I have about 10lbs in the fridge just waiting to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks xray, that would explain the color.

Chris


----------



## rbnice1 (Oct 17, 2019)

yea he first pic was the cheese as received, which was waxed.  I meant to take a pic before I smoked them but screwed up. lol


----------

